# Website Redo



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

After my old host shutdown their service I completely retooled my site and found out I like this one better.
www.cabinfevercreations.com  I was able to get the name for 5 years and took about 10 hours total to get this one working and looking nice. I am working on a totally custom site through weebly as well but it is a work in progress. Hope you like it and comments are always welcome.
Jerry


----------



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)

good site, weebly is a good choice. the link isnt correct, here is the correct: http://www.cabinfevercreations.com/


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool ,nice website


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

Link fixed stupid spaces lol


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

i am also working a a new site using weebly seams to be one of the easest ones i have tryed so fare


----------

